# Sanyo LCD - Connecting Xbox



## nunga_magic (Dec 25, 2009)

Today i bought SANYO 80cm (32") High Definition LCD TV LCD32XR9DA and have connected everything... but want to play my xbox 360 on the TV so i connect it all as i usually do ... and i go into section where it says,, component 1, component 2, av, avdtv etc. i put the xbox on, and flick through them to see wich pops up for xbox, and nothing does... pls help


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

What type of cables did you use?


----------

